# Desktops vs Laptops: Which is better?



## seamon (Apr 29, 2014)

Please continue here.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 29, 2014)

Which is better? Laptops undoubtedly. What the hell is desktop anyway?


----------



## seamon (Apr 29, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Which is better? Laptops undoubtedly. What the hell is desktop anyway?



exactly!!

I wish more people were of the same mind.

- - - Updated - - -

(Forgot this)


----------



## snap (Apr 29, 2014)

previous thread was enough *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/183127-do-you-own-desktop.html mods can change the title and move it to fight club if necessary.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 29, 2014)

better for what ?
big is usually better


----------



## seamon (Apr 29, 2014)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> better for what ?
> big is usually better



till a limit yes but gigantic equals radioactive.


----------



## ico (Apr 30, 2014)

Laptops need better screen resolution.

Stuck on 1366x768 for more than 10 years. Stupidity from OEMs.


----------



## Faun (Apr 30, 2014)

^^1080p at east. I got that.


----------



## seamon (Apr 30, 2014)

I think it'll be funny if oems jump from HD to 4k, skipping fhd.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 30, 2014)

They can't even make fhd resolution available at 60k price range. 4k will make it 1.5 lakhs easily with the lowest GPU which can support it and the processor being some core i3 or ulv variant of core i5.


----------



## Faun (Apr 30, 2014)

Lenovo Y500 was for about 62k


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 30, 2014)

seamon said:


> I think it'll be funny if oems jump from HD to 4k, skipping fhd.



Toshiba is launching a 4K laptop soon. Don't know about the price btw.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 30, 2014)

[MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] - I'm quoting your point from another thread -



> I am still clueless why some people are trying to compare desktop performance with laptop performance. These 2 are in completely different leagues. A laptop can never come near a desktop in the same budget in terms of performance....



And the likes, to which I fully agree.

But creation of this thread by you negates your logic/thinking you were/are saying in that thread. Pretty ironic, hmm ? Or you just can't bear bashing of laptops by some desktop crazy people ?!?

All said this comparison will lead to no result (even said by you but nullified in this thread).


----------



## seamon (Apr 30, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] - I'm quoting your point from another thread -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The war had begun and it was kinda OT in the other thread so I started this one.


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 30, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Toshiba is launching a 4K laptop soon. Don't know about the price btw.



There IS NO mobile GPU which will be able to deliver enough power for that 4K display to be optimally used for gaming at native res.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 30, 2014)

ico said:


> Laptops need better screen resolution.
> 
> Stuck on 1366x768 for more than 10 years. Stupidity from OEMs.





SaiyanGoku said:


> They can't even make fhd resolution available at 60k price range. 4k will make it 1.5 lakhs easily with the lowest GPU which can support it and the processor being some core i3 or ulv variant of core i5.



*www.sony.co.in/support/product/VPCCB45FN

I have this for 2 years.. bought at 50K


----------



## seamon (Apr 30, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> There IS NO mobile GPU which will be able to deliver enough power for that 4K display to be optimally used for gaming at native res.



There's gtx 880m sli which is 10% more powerful than the old titan.
Probably 880mx sli can max out @4k


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 30, 2014)

^^ will barely do if the AA is turned off completely. At 4K with normal view distance if someone is really out there looking for jaggies or is somewhat finical about some stupid amount of MSAA, then i must say, 880M sli is still not able to surpass 100FPS in most games at 1920X1080 with all maxed out. in 1440P it will struggle in some games to maintain a  60FPS constant, at 4K things go insane.


----------



## seamon (Apr 30, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> ^^ will barely do if the AA is turned off completely. At 4K with normal view distance if someone is really out there looking for jaggies or is somewhat finical about some stupid amount of MSAA, then i must say, 880M sli is still not able to surpass 100FPS in most games at 1920X1080 with all maxed out. in 1440P it will struggle in some games to maintain a  60FPS constant, at 4K things go insane.



Wait for Maxwell gtx 880mx sli.
Btw nice to have you back.

- - - Updated - - -

Also 4k will reduce a lot of jaggies due to sheer amount of pixels so 2xmsaa is more than enough.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 1, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> *www.sony.co.in/support/product/VPCCB45FN
> 
> I have this for 2 years.. bought at 50K



Fhd screen is good, but damn weak GPU. 
A proper GPU with gddr5 ram would have pushed the price to 60k atleast.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 1, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Fhd screen is good, but damn weak GPU.
> A proper GPU with gddr5 ram would have pushed the price to 60k atleast.



It was good at the time of launch, and it has been already more than a year since the series is stopped. 
And i don't understand that why people take gaming always as redundant unless played in 1080p at ULTRAAA settings!?! Simply bs.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 1, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> It was good at the time of launch, and it has been already more than a year since the series is stopped.
> And i don't understand that why people take gaming always as redundant unless played in 1080p at ULTRAAA settings!?! Simply bs.



I'm comfortable playing in 720p as long as the frame rates are 30 or higher. But playing on native 720p is one thing and downscaling to play on 720p because game lags on 1080p due to GPU is another.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 1, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> It was good at the time of launch, and it has been already more than a year since the series is stopped.
> And i don't understand that why people take gaming always as redundant* unless played in 1080p at ULTRAAA settings!?!* Simply bs.



Because why the fk not?


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 1, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I'm comfortable playing in 720p as long as the frame rates are 30 or higher. But playing on native 720p is one thing and downscaling to play on 720p because game lags on 1080p due to GPU is another.



yeah, downscaling is not good but the gpu in that is good enough to give 30 fps, but not in latest games though. You can get everything good in a single package, you have to comprpomise on something, and I compromised on GPU (own the same lappy).


----------



## ico (May 1, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> *www.sony.co.in/support/product/VPCCB45FN
> 
> I have this for 2 years.. bought at 50K


Nothing but an exception.

Dell also came up with such models, only to discontinue them and be back at 1366x768 for 50K.


----------



## seamon (May 1, 2014)

ico said:


> Nothing but an exception.
> 
> Dell also came up with such models, only to discontinue them and be back at 1366x768 for 50K.



Dell has gone stupid with 2013 models. ULV proccys+HD screen+AMD driver issues. Hell even the turbo series was so much better.


----------



## AbhMkh (May 1, 2014)

Depends on what you want it for.

Portability : Regular laptop

Portability and Mediocre to High end Performance : Gaming Laptop

All ranges of performance(low,mediocre,high-end,extreme) and no portability : Desktop

Besides a regular desktop offers upgrading capability and customization which only very expensive laptops can match


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 2, 2014)

but dell india f*cked up big time, selling Inspiron 17r at freaking 1.2-1.5 lakhs for the same config whose USA price was around 1200$-1400$, then they reduced the price to some 1 lakh for the same and removed lots of customisation options Dell USA gave. 

All their current laptops have ULV cpus  with the exception of overpriced alienware ones 

*www.dell.com/in/p/laptops.aspx?c=i...7477~0~3898718,57477~0~3898719&p=1&results=30


----------



## ico (May 2, 2014)

seamon said:


> Dell has gone stupid with 2013 models. ULV proccys+HD screen+AMD driver issues. Hell even the turbo series was so much better.


Lot of people having these in my hostel. No driver issues.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 2, 2014)

seamon said:


> exactly!!
> 
> I wish more people were of the same mind.
> 
> ...



yea i agree laptops are better all those people who assemble overpriced desktop choosing each and every component are bunch of fools and should be hanged for not buying laptop..............

yay!!! laptop rules.............


----------



## ithehappy (May 2, 2014)

I just got served with a brilliant sarcasm


----------



## hsr (May 2, 2014)

Deja Vu. 

You sacrifice portability for performance where the money is constant. Therefore portability is inversely proportional to performance. < This is the 10th standard equivalent for a comparison

Your total integration of reliability, performance and portability will yield a Laptop, where the portability constant tends to zero for desktops. When portability tends to zero, performance tends to infinity. Performance is variable in the sense it is depended on upgrade-ability and cooling factor. Where in all factors are exponentially proportional to money and cost of maintenance.

*TL;DR*: Apples and Oranges


----------



## Nerevarine (May 2, 2014)

Where do you live ?  Imma  coming for calculus tuitions


----------



## sam_738844 (May 2, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Where do you live ?  Imma  coming for calculus tuitions



You can meet him outside the studio of "Cosmos a space time Odyssey"


----------



## hsr (May 3, 2014)

Trust me, I'm an engineer.


----------



## nomad47 (May 3, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> yea i agree laptops are better all those people who assemble overpriced desktop choosing each and every component are bunch of fools and should be hanged for not buying laptop..............
> 
> yay!!! laptop rules.............



Sarcasm sarcasm everywhere


----------



## ico (May 3, 2014)

Desktops are better. They are faster and perform better.

Laptops can be carried everywhere.


----------

